# East Midlands volunteer thank you event



## Beckie (Jul 6, 2009)

Diabetes UK East Midlands invites all volunteers in the region to join us at our 75th anniversary reception. Guest speakers include our President Richard Lane OBE, Frank Moxon (Trustee) and host Douglas Smallwood (Chief Executive). This event is a celebration for volunteers who help to improve the lives of people living with diabetes.

The event will take place at the Nottingham Albert Hall Conference centre on Saturday 12 September 11am-3pm. 

BOOKING IS ESSENTIAL FOR THIS EVENT AND PLACES ARE LIMITED. 

Please contact Beckie at Diabetes UK East Midlands on 0115 9507147 or email Rebecca.Guy@diabetes.org.uk to book or for further details


----------



## Beckie (Jul 14, 2009)

*Who is invited to this event*

A few people have contacted me to ask if they fall into the volunteer catagory. The following volunteers are welcome to book a place on this event


Those who help to run a voluntary group
People who attend voluntary groups but help with activities such as awareness stalls and fundraising
Diabetes Campaigners 
Service user representatives (Contributes to forums, reference groups etc)
Distribution volunteers
Events volunteers e.g roadshows, walks, shows
Media volunteers e.g those that have been interviewed for a diabetes case study
Individual and group fundraisers who have organised there own events
Collection can holders/Co-ordinators
Health care professionals who have delivered talks or helped at events
Speakers and awareness stall holders


There are lots more roles but If you contribute to helping people with diabetes in anyway then you are more than welcome to come along.

This really is going to be a great chance to meet others in your area and share experiences. Please don't forget to book as places are limited.

I hope to see you on the day.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope this is a success, good luck for the event and I hope everyone who attends has a great time.


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2009)

good luck with it hope its a great sucsess x


----------



## SamInnocent (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Beckie, I'm going to this, as you know! It'd be great to see anyone else from this forum at the event though, so if you are, let me know!


----------

